# Discovery...In My Backyard!



## Retired (Mar 16, 2009)

Yesterday evening, at about 7:45 we saw the last night launch of the current space shuttle program.  The remainder of the 10 launches will occur in daylight.

The sun was just above complete sunset, leaving the angle of the sun very low in the orange colored sky.  As the launch rockets ignited, the sky glowed white, as Discovery lifted off the ground at the Kennedy Space Center.

Looking from our backyard, Discovery then came into view as it cleared some homes across the lake, looking like a bright light as it gained altitude.  Under the shuttle was the customary smoke trail, called a plume.

What was different in this launch was the low angle of the sun illuminated the plume at right angles, resulting in a deep orange and pink color rather than the customary white trail.

As Discovery continued on its launch, an unexpected bonus occurred.  About seven minutes into the launch, the two solid rocket boosters separate and fall away from the shuttle to be picked up for re-use in the ocean.  Because the shuttle is downstream about a thousand miles away, this event is not usually seen from the ground at the Kennedy Space Center with the naked eye.

Last night was an exception, because of the crystal clear sky, the low angle of the sun and our position, we saw the rocket boosters separate and gracefully fall away as Discovery continued on its voyage to the International Space Station.  The separation event took place over the New Jersey coast, and was seen by everyone on the ground in Titusville!

Even seasoned shuttle watchers were amazed!


----------



## NicNak (Mar 16, 2009)

Those are amazing photos Steve and thank you for writing about it to, to explain how things happen.

I really enjoyed reading your writing and seeing those photos.  It looks like an amazing thing to have seen.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you for the pics Steve - they are amazing!


----------



## Retired (Mar 16, 2009)

I have had the good fortune to have watched and photographed most of the launches over the last 10 years, and each one is extraordinarily different...both in its appearance in the sky, its sound.

Depending on the time of day, the clod cover and wind direction, the launch can light up the night sky, produce a variety of plume trails and even produce a roar that shivers every bone in your body to be completely silent.

Last night, the sky was lit at first, we saw a very unusual plume coloration, moderate sound transmission, with the jackpot being the booster rocket separation.

Who else on Psychlinks is a space junkie?


----------



## white page (Mar 16, 2009)

how I envy you , those are suberbe images , thanks for sharing


----------



## Atlantean (Mar 16, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------

